# Help please! exterior oil line frozen. Need solution fast!



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

We are located in CT and have an exterior oil tank feeding a an interior furnace through a copper line going through our exterior wall. The furnace stopped working today (and it is COLD out) and we are leaving for a 4 day trip tomorrow morning. Furnace service man came and told us about the frozen line. He said we might have moisture in the bottom of the tank, even though we had an additive put in to guard against that. He suggested wrapping heat tape (the plug in kind) around the exterior line and keeping it plugged into an exterior outlet. We bought the tape, but it says both "not for fuel lines" and "for interior use only". I am very leery of this solution. Anybody have any other ideas? I will certainly put foam insulation around the line tonight, but am not sure if that is enough to guard against single digit temps. Obviously coming home to burst pipes and flooded house is not my idea of a happy new year! I could use some suggestions ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> but am not sure if that is enough to guard against single digit temps.


Ayuh,.... What's in the tank,..?? Home heating oil #2, or kerosene, #1 oil,..??
How much oil is in the tank,..??

I'm guessin' it's #2 oil, cause it's cheaper than the #1 oil you should be using in an outdoor tank...

If it's in fact water in the tank, pump it out off the bottom of the tank, 'n run some oil through the line to purge the water out of it....


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Tank was topped off a day ago. Not sure what grade home heating oil. I have no way of doing the action you suggest. The furnace guy was out here and addressed the problem only by telling us to use heat tape. we called their company's owner for a second opinion and he concurred. Not happy about that. I can only try to insulate it as best as possible before we leave, I guess. was thinking that if we kept the temp at 68 while we left, we might use some additional oil, but the funrace would keep working harder, sucking oil, and maybe prevent any freeze from taking hold if the oil is moving more. I was also thinking of wrapping the whole oil tank in fiberglass batt and plastic, to keep it out of the wind, and pile some blankets around the bottom where it might be gelling the most. Is that rational? Would it help until we can get the service guy back out next week?



Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... What's in the tank,..?? Home heating oil #2, or kerosene, #1 oil,..??
> How much oil is in the tank,..??
> 
> I'm guessin' it's #2 oil, cause it's cheaper than the #1 oil you should be using in an outdoor tank...
> ...


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not a solution to your problem, getting rid of the water is, but how about using a snow/ice cable for roof melting or gutters?

Can you maybe rig up some light bulbs near the pipe to help keep it warm. It is supposed to warm up some the next few days.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

If your filter comes off the bottom of the tank I would shut the valve off at the tank and disconnect the oil line and buy about 5 or 6-- 5 gal buckets from home depot and drain that much oil and water from the tank(water is at the bottom) hook everything back up open the valve and try to get the line unfroze hairdryer what ever you can think of. Fire up the heater and watch it close. Have a relative or someone watch the house and have the authority to call a pro if needed. Good Luck.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

insulated the line with double tube armaflex first one tight,then another bigger diameter over that..get the tube lenghts at HD/LOWES.might try this trick:wink: cut a 5-gallon bucket so when it's upside down it takes the pipe run just out of the tank passing thru it...install a drop light with a 100 watt bulb the bucket will heat up and in turn slighly heat the oil so it doesn't gel...is this the first time for this:huh:....return from the trip might consider putting a fence around that tank to keep the wind off it up there....don't need to insulate the tank just stop the wind chill.the heat tape and oil combo is a bad combo but the tape installed and then insulated will definitly stop the gel/freeze up...there not that high on wattage very low temp..not like a toaster maybe a 25W light bulb heat even a small flood light definitly have a relative neighbor check the place daily don't wing it...stick a window thermometer in the front window so they can view the interior temp


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm good idea Biggles. We don't have any oil customers so I don't see these nuisance situation that seem to always pop up with oil heat.

I leaned a good tip. Thanx.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Throw a tarp (tent) over it for now and heat inside the tent with a light bulb. Then worry about a permanent fix when you return. I heat my well house with a 300 watt bulb that stays on around the clock during the winter months.


----------

